# usb drive in system profiler but not in finder or disk utility



## jcgf (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,  I purchased a black MacBook (10.4.11) last may and it's my first Mac.  Thus far, I have only had one problem and that is that my I can't see my Motorola Z6m in finder or disk utility (but it is in system profiler).  I also do not see it in Terminal under /Volumes.  Inside the phone is a 2GB Verbatim microSD card that works fine in my card reader on the same machine.  On a side note, bluetooth works fine.  

The phone works as expected in the PCs I've tried it in, including a parallels vm running XP on the MacBook (I don't have access to any other Macs) which led me to believe it was a formatting issue, but then the card shouldn't work in the card reader either and it should still show up in disk utitlity.  Am I not correct?

I have tried rebooting, unplugging/replugging the device, removing the battery, and reinstalling OS X (I wanted to do it to get rid of Unsanity's APE anyways).  I have plugged it into either port on the MacBook with the same result.  I have also emailed motorola tech support. Additionally, I have done quite a bit of googling and have found other people with the same issue, but none of the suggestions have worked for me or were otherwise unworkable (some suggested downgrading to 10.4.9).

I have also heard of trying it in a powered usb hub, but the thing is, why does it work through the virtual machine if a powered hub is required?  Or am I missing something in this?

Here is a cut/paste from System Profiler:

Motorola Z6m Bell USB Device:

  Version:	0.00
  Bus Power (mA):	500
  Speed:	Up to 480 Mb/sec
  Manufacturer:	Motorola Inc.
  Product ID:	0x1000
  Serial Number:	000000000002
  Vendor ID:	0x05c6

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Click on the Desktop then go to the menu item Finder. Then open Finder's Preferences and make sure you have a check marks in "Show these items on the Desktop".


----------



## jcgf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, tried that everything is checked.  Note that other usb mass storage devices work (such as my thumb drive).  Also note that *disk utility also does not see the drive*.


----------

